# Sporeworld's Enclosures (Circa 2009)



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola, all!

I thought I may be suffering from some credibility issues, so maybe a few pics will help. I read the forums greddily for about a year before trying to act like I knew anything... 

(BTW, is there a better way to post pics...?)


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's where I am now - not much different. Screen cages with track lights above. Reptifogger on the side for humditiy. Temp readins at their highest are about 110 degrees (under a 65watt flood light). About 90 degrees exactly over most of the screen tops.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some early experiments with viewing and humidity control (mostly for Orchids)...


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's an interior view of a kinda plain enclosure...


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a Holiday Themed enclosure (with fake mistletoe)....


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's what I call the "Running Room" for my Gongy's. A little more space to move and not as cluttered - they went in here when they were almost adults.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Evidence that my Idols "Like it HOT!"


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

(More to come, when i figure out how to post these properly...)


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, and very creative!



Sporeworld said:


> (BTW, is there a better way to post pics...?)


There is an easier way, but you have to use an outside photo storage site like Photobucket, Flickr, or the like. In the text window, there is an icon to the right of the smileys that looks like a picture. If you upload to an of those sites, they give you a URL for the picture and you copy and paste that into the text box that appears when you click that little picture icon. That way it appears in your post without having the thumbnails and such. Make sense? (I suck at explaining things sometimes.....)


----------



## PeterF (Oct 26, 2010)

Hot


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Makes perfect sense. I'll post more substantial images that way when I get back to the office. Thanks!!!


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 26, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Makes perfect sense. I'll post more substantial images that way when I get back to the office. Thanks!!!


Anytime!


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very neat, perfect setups. Great enclosures you got there.


----------



## Kriss (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job. These are very creative and attractive set-ups and shows a real passion for keeping mantids


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks! I love my Lil critters!


----------



## GreenOasis (Oct 26, 2010)

Pretty awesome, man!

Are you some sort of CPA or something? That's a LOT of file cabinets! :blink: 

Seriously, though...I hope to have the money to get setup like that someday. Maybe once I can kick all these teenagers to the curb! :wacko: 

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## MrPitseleh (Oct 26, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Here's where I am now - not much different. Screen cages with track lights above. Reptifogger on the side for humditiy. Temp readins at their highest are about 110 degrees (under a 65watt flood light). About 90 degrees exactly over most of the screen tops.


You are just too modest, those are pretty cool Enclosures and the fact that they're on filing cabinets makes them seem Even more organized.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 28, 2010)

I wish I had that much space! I like enclosures big enough to put a real plant in. My manids love when I let them out all day on a plant.

And that's a nice group of Idolos you've got! I see one molting in the back.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 29, 2010)

(big smile). Yeah! Big drama when they molt. We all come over and watch...

But I think I have it too hot in my cages for plants. I can't seem to keep them hydrated properly. They're all artifical now.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's another older version I used in the past. It's just an upside-down pasta container. I really liked the display quality of the plastic (crystal clear), they'd hang out at the top and I couldn't see them if it was right-side up. This one worked much better. Ventilation wasn't ideal, though.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 23, 2010)

And here's an example of where I settled, until I moved on to screened cages. I still use these as honeymoon suites and for new nymphs L1-L3.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 24, 2010)

I like them, next time you are in OHIO, I invite you for a little workie! :lol:


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 24, 2010)




----------

